# Blueberry pomegranate



## Charlietuna (Oct 7, 2011)

Has anyone tried? I found this 100% juice concentrate at my local Kroger & thought I'd give it a try on a batch. My plans are to do a little taste test & then if it comes out ok , I'll use 5-6 cans of concentrate / 6 gallon of pee then finish sweetening if needed. And of course this will be after it's stabilized with sorbate. 

I also want to try a wine with this blueberry pomegranate.

I've got 2 batches of pee planned for the next few days once I rack off wine from the primary's The second will be straight pee, nothing but pee.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Julie (Oct 8, 2011)

I have done the wine from blueberry/pomegrante, it is very tasty.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 8, 2011)

Go to my blog for the recipe. I've made 4 batches at least. It's a huge hit.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/blog.php?u=16871


----------



## Charlietuna (Oct 8, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Go to my blog for the recipe. I've made 4 batches at least. It's a huge hit.
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/blog.php?u=16871



Thanks a bunch. I just check out your blog. & your blueberry pomegranate & I have a couple questions. 1. Only 12 cans? How would it work with more? 2. Do u fruit PAC? Or back sweeten?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 9, 2011)

Al did 14 cans but each can is about 1.060 I think. It is really good with a dozen cans. Back sweeten with sugar.


----------



## Julie (Oct 9, 2011)

While blueberry and pomegrante are a heavy flavored wine, I would not do 12 cans per 6 gallon, I would be doing at least 3 cans per gallon, which would come out to 18 cans per 6 gallon and then do an f-pac. I did 4 cans per gallon and the taste is very good not too strong at all but definitely a full flavored wine with a lot of body.


----------



## Charlietuna (Oct 10, 2011)

when you f Pac , do you just use more concentrate? How much?

thanks, brian


----------

